# Tyco Harry Potter..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Harry Potter chassis w/independant front end & dual guide pins.. Uncommon/HTF? I couldnt find much of anything for them on eBay. I like the independant fronts and Im surprised theyre not more popular.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.scaleauto.com/mattel/sets.htm

pretty sure Motorcross set uses same chassis under box


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rdm95 said:


> Harry Potter chassis w/independant front end & dual guide pins.. Uncommon/HTF? I couldnt find much of anything for them on eBay. I like the independant fronts and Im surprised theyre not more popular.


finishing brads (tiny nails) w/ wide/flat back-heads 4 axles...
use a cut-off 1..... 4 rear pin :thumbsup:

yup, got Harry :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Same chassis as ....*

FYI- the Exact same (Mattel) Chassis was used in the year 2000 & 2001 Jeremy McGrath X-Treme Motocross sets, and those were the ONLY applications of these variant narrow 440x2 chassis.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

rdm95 said:


> Harry Potter chassis w/independant front end & dual guide pins.. Uncommon/HTF? I couldnt find much of anything for them on eBay. I like the independant fronts and Im surprised theyre not more popular.


not HTF.. they are around. i have a couple and they are fun to run. 

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

WesJY said:


> not HTF.. they are around. i have a couple and they are fun to run.
> 
> Wes


er... hopefully i'm not being rude....
but does anyone have the OTHER character slot & the "magnet Quivich"...
(magnetic silver orb w/ wing)
that they would be willing 2 part with ????
TY

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> FYI- the Exact same (Mattel) Chassis was used in the year 2000 & 2001 Jeremy McGrath X-Treme Motocross sets, and those were the ONLY applications of these variant narrow 440x2 chassis.


The chassis on the two cars that came in the (I believe the name was) Highway 35 set, a chrome blue Nomad and chrome gold Twinmill, also had these chassis with chrome wheels.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Grandcheapskate said:


> The chassis on the two cars that came in the (I believe the name was) Highway 35 set, a chrome blue Nomad and chrome gold Twinmill, also had these chassis with chrome wheels.
> 
> Joe


REALLY !? They were a NARROW chassis w/independent front axles with rearward offset front guide pin ???


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Back in my slot car days, I recall buying some of the Jeremy McGrath X-Treme Motocross motorcycles on clearance. I took that narrow independent front, dual pin 440X2 chassis and put them under some Lamborghini Countach bodies. They were pretty fast on my stock Life-Like 4 lane oval but I doubt the cut-out front would fair well with crashes.

I agree that the Chrome Blue Nomad would have to had come with a wide 440X2 chassis while I think the Twin Mill would have a narrow 440X2 chassis. Maybe he was just thinking of the chrome wheels.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

this chassis was also used as the Tyco 4wd prototype frame. tyco never made a 4wd chassis for the public but they used this chassis as the basis for the in house prototype. They also used this chassis for the 440 Extreme sets in the late 1990s.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

slotcardan said:


> this chassis was also used as the Tyco 4wd prototype frame. tyco never made a 4wd chassis for the public but they used this chassis as the basis for the in house prototype. They also used this chassis for the 440 Extreme sets in the late 1990s.


 Dan, what was the 440 Extreme set all about ? And do you have pix of the Tyco Prototype 4wd chassis ?
PS- this thread is now getting Interesting  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Grandcheapskate said:


> The chassis on the two cars that came in the (I believe the name was) Highway 35 set, a chrome blue Nomad and chrome gold Twinmill, also had these chassis with chrome wheels.
> 
> Joe


The Twin Mill body DID use a Narrow 440X2 type chassis, but unless Your Highway 35 set with Chrome Wheel Twin Mill, *borrowed the variant chassis, it was not the same....
And I believe the Nomads used the HPX2 *Widepan* chassis, which does have a provision for a rear guide pin.....but not the other attributes.









The Original Post- Variant chassis, seen below for comparo...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just checked both cars from the Highway 35 set. I was only half right. The chrome Twinmill is a narrow chassis with front and rear guide pins and independant fronts. The Nomad also has two guide pins but is a wide pan and has a solid front axle.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*ahhhh....*



Grandcheapskate said:


> I just checked both cars from the Highway 35 set. I was only half right. The chrome Twinmill is a narrow chassis with front and rear guide pins and independant fronts. The Nomad also has two guide pins but is a wide pan and has a solid front axle.
> 
> Joe


Ahhh...very interesting, so Mattel dumped some of the Variant(no markings) Narrow Chassis into anything that could take the Narrow chassis....and even mixed both type chassis in the same sets ! BTW- I now remember seeing those sets in Target back in the day.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

I have one photo of the prototype 4wd chassis in a book. I based my 4wd chassis off the picture. There is a picture in the tyco complete guide by Dan Esposito.
It basically is the Harry potter chassis with a second 440x2 rear axle on the front.

I didn't like the rear guide or the wide front tires so I did this


























I used. Hp7 rear axle on the front for the narrow tires, and made my own front bulkhead with guide pin integrated, and no rear guide pin.


The tyco extreme set was crazy upside down loops and upside down sections of track basically the rear pin kept the magnets on the rails and kept the car planted to the track it was realy boring and didnt sell well. You see lots of the extreme loop pieces and collision track and single lanes on ebay complete sets are rare.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

slotcardan said:


> The tyco extreme set was crazy upside down loops and upside down sections of track basically the rear pin kept the magnets on the rails and kept the car planted to the track it was realy boring and didnt sell well. You see lots of the extreme loop pieces and collision track and single lanes on ebay complete sets are rare.


The X-Treme sets also didn't have a slot but a T-section where the front and rear guides would lock-on to the track so the cars wouldn't fall off. This made it imcompatible with regular Tyco track. A good idea if you want to race upside-down on the ceiling or on the wall. They also ran a blue-wire armature which I remember putting in a regular 440X2 for a test and found it slower than a stock red-wire one.

It is also interesting that Tyco / Mattel used those independent front narrow 440X2 chassis in other sets. I guess they needed to use up what stock they had from the bunch the factory made. Some are classified as HPX2 and such but I am used to calling them either a 440 or 440X2 (narrow or wide + variations) chassis.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Didnt the Extreme cars have special track and guide pins? Like this??


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, they did. They used those special guide pins and hooked onto a T-section in the track.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Funny story about that Xtreme track...

Years ago I was at a show (pretty sure it was in PA?) where a guy took four 9" curve sections of Xtreme track and made a circle. Then he put the circle over some kind of hat so that when he put the hat on, he was wearing the track around the top of his head. IIRC, the terminal section for that track happened to be a 9" curve... so he ran a wire from the terminal to a battery and some kind of on/off switch in his pocket, plunked the cars on the track, put the hat on his head, and walked around the show with slot cars running circles around his head every time he pressed the button in his pocket... 

--rick


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

oh yeah i forgot about the extremes locking to the track. Those locks used to break easy.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> Funny story about that Xtreme track...
> 
> Years ago I was at a show (pretty sure it was in PA?) where a guy took four 9" curve sections of Xtreme track and made a circle. Then he put the circle over some kind of hat so that when he put the hat on, he was wearing the track around the top of his head. IIRC, the terminal section for that track happened to be a 9" curve... so he ran a wire from the terminal to a battery and some kind of on/off switch in his pocket, plunked the cars on the track, put the hat on his head, and walked around the show with slot cars running circles around his head every time he pressed the button in his pocket...
> 
> --rick



I saw the same guy at the Aberdeen show a few years ago. Cannot remember who it was but he was a real nice guy. He took off his hat and showed my son how it worked.

Dave


----------

